# Replacing my G10 with G15



## goodguy (Jan 4, 2013)

3 years ago I bought my wife (I had a DSLR) Canon G10 and my beloved wife used it every trip and family gathering.
Since usualy I took care of the picture taking with my DSLR then she was more in charge of filming with her G10.
She really loved her camera but now that I upgraded my 3 years old DSLR to a new camera I decided its time to get my wife a new camera too, she really refused and said I really am buying it for myself (she is a very smart lady and knows me well) but really the G10 low light capabilities is less then impressive above 400 ISO the pictures are  too grainy so taking pictures or movie clips in low light was not a good idea.
So getting the new G15 was a natural thing, she was used to its dials, menu, size and shape but still I was a bit hesitant.
The G10 low light issues caused me to think maybe I should concider some other camera but after a careful reading and researching of the G15 and considering the competition I saw there is no real comparison the the reviews really gave it good marks for low light picturing so I went and bought it.

Now after owning it for about 2 weeks I can tell you it was the right camera for us, I can use it in 3200 ISO and still get very good usable pictures.
My wife still didnt get to use it as we really didnt get the oportunity to go somewhere so I am waiting for her feedback.
I sold my G10 and I think I saw a little tear in the corner of her eye which really broke my heart but I know once she will try the G15 she will fall in love it it.
In the performance category there simply is no comparison to the G10, the G15 is simply s different better machine but I do have few things I wish it would take from the G10.
The G10 was heavier and slightly bigger which both my wife and I appreciated, the G10 felt like its made to last a million years and really was a pleasure to feel in the hand. The G15 feels very good but the G10 simply felt better and the dials on the G10 were better since you had an ISO dial while on the G15 you need to press a botton and then manipulate with the dial.
Another thing is the swivel screen, I wish Canon would have left it but since the G10 also had a fixed screen then we are used to it.

All in all for those who look for a P&S camera with full manual control 2 dials one for Shutter and one for Apature (something that even entry level DLSR dont have) very impressive low light capabily to a P&S camera and amazing 5X lens with amazing 1.8-2.9 and all for less then 400$ then I highly recommend the G15.

Just before I sold the G10 I took some pictures of them (with my cell phone :er side by side.


----------



## KenC (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a G11, which I've been very happy with, but even though it is pretty good in low light, the big jump having been made from G10 --> G11, I'm craving that large screen and faster lens!!


----------



## goodguy (Jan 4, 2013)

KenC said:


> I have a G11, which I've been very happy with, but even though it is pretty good in low light, the big jump having been made from G10 --> G11, I'm craving that large screen and faster lens!!



Yes I heard Canon saw the mistakes they made with the G10, ganning a lot of Mega Pixel and loosing a lot of what really is important low light capability.
They lowered the mega pixel on the G11 but made it a much better overall camera.
And the lens on the G15 are indeed fantastic!!! among the best in the P&S category.
If the G1X had the same lenses it would be king of P&S!!!


----------

